# Help on replication



## Riccardo Ricci (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi to all!
     I installed and configured a micro server with FreeBSD 32 bit (1 Core - 768 MB RAM - 50GB Hdd) in a virtual machine (VirtualBox). I have installed, tested all and all work good. Now I have to replicate the installation in some real machines with slightly higher performance (2 Thread ATOM N270/N45x - 1GB RAM - 64 GB SSD) and I don't want to reinstall all, iI'd like to replicate through an image (like `dump -0`) and a DVD. What can I do to make a bootable DVD that allow to clone the machine (binaries + data)?

All last configurations (hostname, interfaces, etc.) will be made from me.

Thanks to all.
Riccardo Ricci.


----------

